# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Giraffes from outer space

## George Sable

Abandonnez tout espoir.


Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Say hello

Des girafes qui parlent?!
On est perdu!

J'étais persuadé que ce serait les zombies qui nous auraient tous, mais apparemment je suis dans l'erreur.

----------


## Alcibiade

ahahaahah excellent, j'ai été surpris :D

Des précisions sur l'émission en question ?

----------


## Akodo

Omagad  ::o: 
Dommage que ce soit en anglais (pas la chanson, le gars qui parle).

----------


## zabuza

Ptdr ^^
Perso je le savais.

----------


## Sk-flown

Terrible. :^_^:

----------


## Hargn

Bwahahahaha !


GIRAFFES !

----------


## Mug Bubule

Haha, pour une fois que quelqu'un peut créer une religion quelconque sur CPC ... vive les girafes.  ::lol:: 
Qu'un seul F à girafes.

----------


## Pangloss

Terrible. Un fou rire au reveil tout seul devant mon PC comme un con.

----------


## Kette

Oh, comme c'est bon ! Mais... non c'est pas bon du tout ! J'ai une peluche girafe dans mon grenier !  ::o: 


GIRAFFE

GIRAFFE

GIRAFFE

GIRAFFE !!!!

----------


## Hargn

> Qu'un seul F à girafes.


Pas en anglais, ils sont bizarres les anglais, ils écrivent n'importe comment, tiens par exemple ils font plein de fautes à lapin: rabbit.

----------


## ChartreuseFlamby

Ca fait peur dès le matin !

----------


## edenwars

GIRAFFES! GIRRAFFES! GIRAFFES!
{Deux g à giraffe}

----------


## Arseur

> Pas en anglais, ils sont bizarres les anglais, ils écrivent n'importe comment, tiens par exemple ils font plein de fautes à lapin: rabbit.


lol idio

Sinon ils sont fous les mecs qui ont fait la vidéo... Le zoo de Staten Island s'est vraiment impliqué ou quoi ?
J'ai une idée d'importation du concept avec le Jardin des plantes, et leurs pandas roux.

----------


## GeorgesAbitboL

superbon !

----------


## TheToune

Mouhahahaha c'trop débile, j'adore ...

----------


## Karibou

C'est l'emission Americaine "Saturday Night Live" (ils avaient deja fait le meme gag avec des paresseux)

----------


## Gérard le Canard

je voulais en savoir plus sur les girafes  ::(:

----------


## FUTOMAKI

::mellow:: 

Ok en fait je suis fan

----------


## Gonzo

J'en connais une très bonne sur les lapins aussi. Enfin sur un lapin, et de pâques.
Allez sur telebocal.org. En bas à droite du site il y a un bouton "bocal du", choisissez "avril 2008". Et la vous trouverez "Beb el Web le lapin de pâques.
Du lourd.

----------


## Sao

Nooon, heureusement que j'ai ma base secrète anti-girafes avec deux F.

----------


## Say hello

Et tu comptes faire quoi contre celle qui auront prévu le coup et n'auront qu'un seul F?

----------


## FIVE-one

qui du ponay ou de la GIRAFFE roxx le plus ?

----------


## psycho_fox

J'attends la version avec les polatouches.

----------


## Say hello

Bonne question, en tout cas le jour où un chercheur créera un hybride girafe-poney on sera dans la merde.

----------


## flbl

Giraffes from user space ? :reference_ultra_obscure_a_un_os:

----------


## Bootsy

::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## George Sable

> Giraffes from user space ? :reference_ultra_obscure_a_un_os:


Nexenta ?

----------


## Psycho10

Mais, Mais, Mais

Dieu est donc une GIRAFFE  ::wub:: ?

----------


## Lissyx

Non. Un Poney.

----------


## Alcibiade

Raaah la vidéo ne fonctionne plus ...  ::(: 

Quelqu'un saurait ce qu'il faut faire ? Ou bien si elle existe sur daily ou youtube ? j'ai pas trouvé ... -_-

----------


## Gtag

> Raaah la vidéo ne fonctionne plus ... 
> 
> Quelqu'un saurait ce qu'il faut faire ? Ou bien si elle existe sur daily ou youtube ? j'ai pas trouvé ... -_-


Il faut aller

----------


## Kette

> Il faut aller


Cool, merci, j'étais en manque de ne plus la voir !

----------


## Gtag

Et maintenant ici  ::P:

----------

